# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  New build - Strip lights to integrate into collar ties

## rosewood

So I'm building a granny flat soon and want to integrate some kind of strip lights into the tops of the collar ties (we'll have exposed rafters) to get a nice soft lighting effect. Was gonna route a groove in the top of the collar tie for the strip light to sit in. 
Where do I buy said lighting from, though? I see Bunnings and the like sells low voltage adhesive-backed LED light strips. I'll have to find a place to hide a transformer though, and to me they feel like of cheap (might stop working in a few years?) 
Are there more serious strip lights available from somewhere for this sort of purpose...? In the magazines a lot of people seem to be doing this kind of lighting nowadays, but no mention of what they actually use... 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## r3nov8or

No lighting advice, but I hope granny has a good long cobweb broom  :Smilie:

----------


## rosewood

......anyone?

----------


## Jon

I have never used the strip lighting from Bunnings but have used similar and it is generally pretty robust as long as it is not twisted too much.

----------

